# the forgotten paradise of Ninh Binh



## Hakone (Jan 20, 2018)

Ninh Binh Trip 2017

https://northwesternvietnam.wordpress.com/2018/01/20/the-forgotten-paradise-of-ninh-binh/


----------



## fibre (Jan 22, 2018)

Beautiful and impressive! Thanks!


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 22, 2018)

A very exotic and beautiful place. Mike


----------

